# Left belly for bacon in Pop's brine too long...



## worktogthr (Jul 6, 2015)

I was curing about ten pounds of belly in Pop's brine to make bacon.  It's now been in the brine for about 3 weeks because life got  in the way and I never got to smoke it.  Will this be ok?  I know pop's recommends 10-14 days.  I am almost positive that I read something about equalization of the brine or something but I didn't really understand it... Not a science guy haha.  Will there be chance it will be overly salty or am I good to go.  Plan on removing it from the brine tomorrow, giving it a few more days in the fridge to form
The pellicle and smoke on Thursday or Friday.  Thanks!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 7, 2015)

i would soak it in a bucket of fresh water for a while,cut a little piece and fry to see if it's to salty,if so soak it longer,easier to get salt out now than after you smoke it.good luck


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 7, 2015)

smokerjim said:


> i would soak it in a bucket of fresh water for a while,cut a little piece and fry to see if it's to salty,if so soak it longer,easier to get salt out now than after you smoke it.good luck



I think I  will rinse in cold water like I normally do... Test fry a piece first to check salt content and then if it's too salty soak it for a while.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 7, 2015)

Your good to smoke it just like normal. The salt level will be the same as always. The nitrite won't start breaking down till around 35 days.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 7, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Your good to smoke it just like normal. The salt level will be the same as always. The nitrite won't start breaking down till around 35 days.



Thought I read that somewhere but I wasn't sure!  Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

Let us know how they come out!!

Good luck 

DS


----------



## tropics (Jul 7, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Thought I read that somewhere but I wasn't sure! Thanks for the reassurance!


I left one sit in the brine for just over 3 weeks,no problem,brine did not get ropy either.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks all for calming me down... So I took the three pieces out of the brine...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 7, 2015






Coated them with pepper, garlic and onion












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 7, 2015






And into the fridge for a few days to dry out:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 7, 2015






Planning to smoke on Friday.  Thinking about using straight hickory.  Last time I used a blend but this time I want more of a robust smoky flavor that hickory gives.  Any opinions on this?


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 7, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Planning to smoke on Friday. Thinking about using straight hickory. Last time I used a blend but this time I want more of a robust smoky flavor that hickory gives. Any opinions on this?


What kind of wood is a matter of preference. If you are cold smoking you can also add more smoke time with a milder wood like apple oak or cherry. I read someones thread a while back that had 18 hours of smoke so I tried it and I wish I would have stopped at 12 hours. Just preference. It also soaks in and mellows out some so it is not a bad idea to keep good notes on how it turned out and if you want to make any changes or not.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 8, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> What kind of wood is a matter of preference. If you are cold smoking you can also add more smoke time with a milder wood like apple oak or cherry. I read someones thread a while back that had 18 hours of smoke so I tried it and I wish I would have stopped at 12 hours. Just preference. It also soaks in and mellows out some so it is not a bad idea to keep good notes on how it turned out and if you want to make any changes or not.



Last time I used a blend that contained hickory, Apple, cherry, and maple.  It came out good but hickory to me is a classic bacon flavor.  Last time I warm smoked at about 120 and gave it 8-10 hours until it got to the color I wanted.  Maybe I'll just go by color again with hickory... I also have maple pellets that are an option.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's the next question. I'm smoking Friday.  Usually I like to give it a few days to mellow before I partially freeze, slice, Vaccuum pack and back in the freezer.  Only problem is.  I am leaving early Sunday morning for a 4 day trip to Lake George.  Can it rest in the fridge for that long or should I freeze it in whole pieces Saturday night and slightly thaw and Slice when I get back?


----------



## tropics (Jul 8, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Here's the next question. I'm smoking Friday. Usually I like to give it a few days to mellow before I partially freeze, slice, Vaccuum pack and back in the freezer. Only problem is. I am leaving early Sunday morning for a 4 day trip to Lake George. Can it rest in the fridge for that long or should I freeze it in whole pieces Saturday night and slightly thaw and Slice when I get back?


I don't think that would hurt it,fridge will not be getting opened.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 8, 2015)

tropics said:


> I don't think that would hurt it,fridge will not be getting opened.
> Richie



So you think it could stay in the fridge from
Friday night until the following Thursday without issue?  What is the refrigerator life of home smoked bacon.  Especially because I am not actually cooking it to an edible temp when I smoke it?


----------



## tropics (Jul 8, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> So you think it could stay in the fridge from
> Friday night until the following Thursday without issue? What is the refrigerator life of home smoked bacon. Especially because I am not actually cooking it to an edible temp when I smoke it?


Better to be safe Wrap and freeze don't want no one getting sick.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 8, 2015)

tropics said:


> Better to be safe Wrap and freeze don't want no one getting sick.
> 
> Richie





tropics said:


> Better to be safe Wrap and freeze don't want no one getting sick.
> 
> Richie



Ok, thanks Richie!  You have been helping me out a lot lately.  I should at least be mailing you some samples haha
-Chris


----------



## tropics (Jul 8, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Ok, thanks Richie! You have been helping me out a lot lately. I should at least be mailing you some samples haha
> -Chris


SMF Family we all work together


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 10, 2015)

Going in today!!  Going to warm smoke for 10-12 hours until I get the color I want.  Using straight hickory pellets.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 10, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Last bacon we made, all cold smoked, a batch was in the smoke for 28 hours. Next go around 24 hours is where we are going to start at...


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Going in today!!  Going to warm smoke for 10-12 hours until I get the color I want.  Using straight hickory pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good.  Can't wait to see the finish


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 10, 2015)

Here we are after about 4 hours of smoke...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 10, 2015


----------



## tropics (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll be back

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks good so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I pulled them at 11 hours because that's what the AMNPS gave me... Amazing tool!! Temp was about 130 the whole smoke.   And here they are;













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 10, 2015






Unfortunately I am going away for a few days so the sliced pics will have to wait.  Going to let it chill in the fridge until tomorrow night.  Wrap it, bag it, and freeze it.  I will slice when I get back from vacation.  Thanks for all of your help!

- Chris


----------



## tropics (Jul 10, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Well I pulled them at 11 hours because that's what the AMNPS gave me... Amazing tool!! Temp was about 130 the whole smoke. And here they are;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great vacation and I am looking forward to the slicing.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, our departure might be a little delayed... My daughter had a fever all day... Doing better now but we want to let her get a full nights sleep and make sure the fever breaks before we stick her in the car for 5 hours.  So we will be eating breakfast at home instead of on the road.  Had to slice a piece to eat tomorrow instead of waiting until we get back from vacation.  Kinda hacked up the alice  but here is a teaser of the inside:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 11, 2015






Wish the belly was  a little thicker but it all tastes the same.  Be back after our trip (hopefully)!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 22, 2015)

So here are some sliced pics.  Fried up a couple of slices and they were great.  Went heavier on the pepper onion and garlic powder in the brine and in the coating and I think it worked or well.  Also used straight hickory and I love the smokiness.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 22, 2015






Vaccuum packed all of it in 1/4, 1/2 and 1 lb. packages, saved the real fatty ends for sausage making and or grinding with lean beef for burgers.  Can't wait to eat some bacon!  Thanks again for your help and advice along the way!


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd eat that


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> :drool:
> 
> I'd eat that
> 
> ...



Thank you sir!!  Wish I could email you some!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes sir,looks awesome.  Great job.



POINTS for you.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

Great looking bacon, I think you messed it up really good. LOL


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Yes sir,looks awesome.  Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> POINTS for you.






Foamheart said:


> Great looking bacon, I think you messed it up really good. LOL



Thank you both very much.  Can't wait for breakfast tomorrow!  Foam you sound like my friend Andrew.  Told me it looked terrible in hopes that I'd surrender the batch to him and try again.  Haha. It yielded about ten pounds of bacon and I already gave or promised about half of it to friends and family.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Thank you both very much. Can't wait for breakfast tomorrow! Foam you sound like my friend Andrew. Told me it looked terrible in hopes that I'd surrender the batch to him and try again. Haha. It yielded about ten pounds of bacon and I already gave or promised about half of it to friends and family.


A man with fresh bacon can become very popular. Rub a little behind each ear and drive the little lady crazy!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 23, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> A man with fresh bacon can become very popular. Rub a little behind each ear and drive the little lady crazy!



Haha unfortunately the wife doesn't like bacon!  Blasphemy I know.  And she passed this insane trait into my daughter.  So at least I get to eat the half I haven't promised haha


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks all for calming me down... So I took the three pieces out of the brine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always use hickory on everything except cheeses.

just my 2 cents.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> I'd eat that


----------



## bajafish (Nov 6, 2015)

Great to hear a success story like this, I've soaked a belly ( my first ever ) for almost two weeks. And now I have an emergency and have to leave. Will have to pour out some of the brine then freeze the belly, will thaw it when I get back and dry it in the fridge. When that's done I will warm smoke it. I think your right, Hickory sounds good!     Thanks for your story.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 7, 2015)

Bajafish said:


> Great to hear a success story like this, I've soaked a belly ( my first ever ) for almost two weeks. And now I have an emergency and have to leave. Will have to pour out some of the brine then freeze the belly, will thaw it when I get back and dry it in the fridge. When that's done I will warm smoke it. I think your right, Hickory sounds good!     Thanks for your story.



Glad this thread helped you!  Can't wait to see your bacon!  The warm smoke produces really good results.  Id love to try the totally cold smoke but I don't usually have consecutive days to play with the smoker without the wife killing me.


----------

